# O'Shaughnessy Reservoir



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be at O'Shaughnessy Reservoir Sunday morning... There was not a tournament scheduled but If anyone wants to get one up and we have enought boats I will be there. I want to be on the water fishing by 7:30am or first safe light..

GarryS


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

I know me and my partner will be there


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Should be a great day guys. I can't make it as my wife is out of town and I have to be here with my daughter. I hope to be back out next weekend if I can. If not the following is reserved for a day on the water.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Got my boat steering fixed. I had a bad seal that leaked out the hydro fluid. Unfortunately im sitting here at work (sunday) wishing i could get out. Good luck, hope the wind lays down. Thanks for the plaque guys, it is nice.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

You didn't miss much Marshall.. There were only 6 boat decided to get in and there were 7 Largemouth bass and 4 smallmouth bass caught.... The wind was bad! If the weather is nice I am going to go to Griggs Dam next week. Not much time left tho.. 

I should have the name plates this week.. 

Thanks
GarryS


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you catch any Garry? I started to call you around 10:00 just to see. If I'm not out of town I'll be there next Sunday. If I am I'm planning on the weekend after that if the weather is OK. May as well try as long as we can. We all know the time is getting shorter though. Glad you had some show up anyway.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes... I caught one keeper and a short fish.... Jermey fished with me.. He caught one keeper.... 

Scott and Josh had their limit and big bass...( Smallmouth bass 2.49 lbs.) Their total weight was 7.46 lbs.

Walt and Gordy had second. 2 Largemouth bass and one smallmouth. Total weight - 4.77 lbs.


----------

